# how to delete an email in outlook already being transmitted



## Molly (13 Oct 2006)

I sent an email to a colleague in outlook, but its too big at 350mb and wont transmit, however its stuck in the outbox as transmitting and I cant delete it, it says cannot  delete , outlook has begun transmitting. 

any ideas on how to get rid of it, its been there for 4 days.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Oct 2006)

Can you 'recall' the message?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Oct 2006)

Can you log into the mail account using mail2web, or something similar, and delete the message without it being donwloaded ?


----------



## Lambda (13 Oct 2006)

you won't be able to recall it until its gone and only within the same exchange server. the only option is to nuke outlook in task manager (ctrl alt del)


----------



## Molly (13 Oct 2006)

meant to say, turning off firewall and Mcafee and opened in safe mode didnt help which were the only solutions given in outlook help.



> Can you 'recall' the message


?

cant "recall" as you have to open message to recall, cant open it, as its saying " cant open messafe as outlook has begun transmitting. 



> you won't be able to recall it until its gone and only within the same exchange server. the only option is to nuke outlook in task manager (ctrl alt del)


 
tried this already, does'nt work.


----------



## johndoe64 (13 Oct 2006)

*Message stuck in Outbox*


It doesn't happen too often but when a message is stuck in the Outbox it can be a real pain. Below you'll find three methods to get the message out of the Outbox.



*Method 1*

Open the message from the Outbox and close it again. Now select the message and press DELETE 


*Method 2*

Put Outlook in offline mode. To do this go to File-> Work Offline. Now restart Outlook and see if you can delete it (you can try this in combination with method 1). Don't forget to put Outlook back On-line again.



*Method 3*


Create a new pst-file; File-> New-> Outlook Data File...
Set this pst-file as your default delivery location in your Account settings; Tools-> E-mail Accounts-> button Next
When you now restart Outlook your original pst-file will show up as the secondary set of folders where should easily be able to remove the file from or even the complete Outbox folder
Set the original pst-file as the default delivery location again and restart Outlook; the Outbox folder will be recreated and will be empty.
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/messagestuckinoutbox.htm


----------



## Molly (13 Oct 2006)

> Put Outlook in offline mode. To do this go to File-> Work Offline. Now restart Outlook and see if you can delete it (you can try this in combination with method 1). Don't forget to put Outlook back On-line again.


 
thank you this worked... 

odd how outlook help could'nt come up with this solution. 

many thanks again.


----------



## Crabby (23 Oct 2006)

Related to going offline: Press Ctrl+ M, and then in lower right corner of Outlook window, click arrow next to *Send/Receive Status*, and then click *Cancel Send/Receive. *You can then move item to deleted folder.


----------

